# 150db, Can I do it? Help or Ideas?



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I posted this on the regular Diyma forum, didnt see an "SPL" specific section, got some answers there but im assuming different people few this forum who might have some different ideas. 

Alright so I really want to break that 150db wall, I'm close....ish, and am wondering what else I can do to achieve it. Below is a list of equipment I have and vehicle with what I have for electrical. 

2008 Mini Cooper S
Rockford Fosgate T2500bdcp (just purchased, not installed)
Massive N4 (current amp, being replaced by Rockford) 
4 Sundown SA-8v2's
4.2cuft box, dual 6in port tuned to 47hz 
Arc 6.2 componets
Arc KS300.4
(Usaci comp, at dash with 48hz tone metered 145.2db using massive audio amp, stock alt)

200amp HO alt (biggest I could find, just installed)
2 XS 3100 
Double run power/ground 0guage

45sqft of Raammat Deadener with another 45sqft of insulite foam (not installed)

So this is what I have and am working with currently. I am really really wanting to break 150 with my 8's cause that would be awesome. So aside from changing the subwoofers, or adding anymore (I will if I must but I would prefer to stick with 4) is there anything more I can do?


----------



## Mlstrass (Apr 22, 2006)

5db's is a big increase. Do you know peak frequency of your vehicle? I'd find that and start playing with port tuning. 

Also a 2nd amp(doubling power) in theory would be a 2-3db gain. 

If you can get some TL time then play around with box placement, move seats, sun visors, glove box, etc...

And what USACI show had mic on the dash and not in the kick???


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry that was a typo on my part, im used to seeing people post "at dash" so it was an auto reflex, all Usaci I have done has been at the kick. My mistake. Also update, I got 2 more SA-8v2's, so now 6 in total, my vehicle peaks around 48hz (from what TL testing I have done) Im deployed right now, and just looking to get ideas together, I will certainly be building 4-5 boxes for testing purposes, just curious to see or know what others have done in a hatch to achieve this with 8in subs


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

djbreal87 said:


> Sorry that was a typo on my part, im used to seeing people post "at dash" so it was an auto reflex, all Usaci I have done has been at the kick. My mistake. Also update, I got 2 more SA-8v2's, so now 6 in total, my vehicle peaks around 48hz (from what TL testing I have done) Im deployed right now, and just looking to get ideas together, I will certainly be building 4-5 boxes for testing purposes, just curious to see or know what others have done in a hatch to achieve this with 8in subs


Just instintive, I'd drop tuning a hair lower, try 45hz. Generally a few above tuning is where your bxo will peak and your kick peaks higher than your dash.. So that should help you dash score too, for what that matters to you 

If you can fit an large areoport, those are usually a gain. Using 2 areoports vs one generally isn't the way to go. Your box is also really big for those subs, .5-.75 net is all they really want for SPL purposes. Port orientation is something you'll have to play with, if it's passenger side kick, I'd try port drivers side toward the hatch end, so opposite of where the meter will go, see what that does for ya. If you have plenty of power, keep the box a bit on the small side for the SA's, drop them low and burp away, 6 SA 8's in a hatch should do a 50. With 6 of them do a box about the same size as what you have now, don't increase it, but try a single 8-9inch areo. There are a few companies that make custom metal areoports, google psychoports. The guy that makes those is a nice dude and pretty involved in the community. You want to keep the areo a port width off the back wall for loading purposes, minimum, so use that rule of thumb to help build your port in terms of port area. Make the box wide enough to fit 3 woofers across AND have plenty of room for your port to avoid bends, deep enough to fit the areo on the side and handel the motor on the subwoofers and tall enough to stack the woofers 2 high, if you can. If not do a up and down zigzag to keep them spaced close.

Anyway you picked a bad forum for SPL. Try www.caraudioclassifieds.org. Almost everyone on there is into SPL, this SPL section gets almost no traffic.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I appreciate the help and feedback. Thankyou very much, I will be sure to check out the other site and the awesome metal ports


----------



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

u can do it! tune high! lol


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm going to guess that you will NEVER do it with that equipment without owning an SPL meter. That should be about the first thing you buy if you're trying to chase numbers.

From there it's do-able. Read as much as you can about what others have done to gain and look at builds that get loud in your type of vehicle. Be prepared to spend a lot of money and time into building and re-building boxes.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Time I will have and money shouldnt be too much of an issue. I am prepared to spend many months figuring this out lol. And sure I can tune higher, but who wants a demo of a 75hz car lol. Trying to keep it around 40 to 50 lol. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I know I'm late to this thread. I was browsing. I also wanted to back my car audio friend. Aero ports with definitely give you a boost. One is better than two. Psychoports are the best as Hispls stated. The artisan behind these fantastic devices is one of my favorite people on Earth and has been extremely helpful to me in my many audio adventures.


----------

